# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Zahnmedizinstudium und danach in die Forschung

## Sayuri04

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich werde mich zu diesem WS fr ein ZM Studium bewerben und knnte mal einen allgemeinen Rat gebrauchen.
Und zwar wrde ich sehr gerne nach dem Studium im Bereich der Forschung arbeiten. Ich wei, dass es da sehr wenige Pltze gibt und dass man im Ideal-Fall auch mindestens 1-2 Semester im Ausland studiert haben sollte.
Ich bin mir im klaren, dass Pltze fr Auslandssemester im Bereich HM und ZM ebenso schwierig zu ergattern sind, wie  Pltze in der Forschung. Zudem sollte man dann mind. wohl in die USA,UK oder Frankreich gehen ... und da mchten sehr viele hin. Ich hingegen mchte lieber diese Auslandsemester in Asien (Japan)machen.

Ich bin realistisch und mir auch im klaren, dass man natrlich heute noch nicht sagen kann, was in den nchsten Jahren so passiert. Wie z.B. das Studium luft, ob man sich umentscheidet und doch lieber in einer Praxis arbeitet oder man berhaupt das Studium beendet. Ich wei aber auch , dass wenn man Ziele hat , man sein bestes geben muss um diese zu erreichen.

Nun zu meiner Frage , kann mir jemand empfehlen, wie der Forschungsbereich und die Ausbildung an seinen Universtitten ist?-also auch die, die momentan nicht auf meiner Wunschliste stehen (siehe unten)
Hat jemand eventuell ein Auslandsemester gemacht?

Meine derzeitigen Wunsch Universitten nach eigener Nachforschung sind:
Heidelberg
Kiel
Mnster
Greifswald
Ulm Hannover
Wrzburg


Ich wrde mich ber eure Meinung und Ratschlge freuen.
Gre Sayuri

----------

